# Información sobre televisión por aire



## JackSparrow (Sep 22, 2008)

Hola.

Estaba con ganas de ponerme a investigar para hacer un canal de TV local, pasando boludeces para gente como yo que no tiene cable, y para como está la televisión actual, me haría sentir un héroe xP

(?)

El tema es que me gustaría estudiar algo de teoría antes de meterme en la práctica, para saber bien por donde ando.

Lo que pido en este post no es información, sino palabras clave con las que pueda buscar por mi cuenta, ya que por lo único que puedo buscar ahora es "VHF" "UHF" "Transmision de tv" (aunque si pasan links también son bienvenidos ^^).

Soy de buenos aires, argentina, por si quieren tirar alguna norma.

Tengo una educación técnica, así que puedo entender textos de este tipo.

Gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Creo que para la Tx de Tv las normas son estremadamente estrictas...! Los gobiernos exigen equipos de calidad con margenes de error muy chicos lo cual difiriere de sus gigantescos precios..!

Ademas, debes contar con un local, antenas, repetidoras, equipos, gente tecnica..etc.! En fin un rollo de cabeza.! Podrias usar TX de TV caseros pero solo con potecia muy reducida para no cag&$$· la señal al vecino del al lado!

73's!


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 22, 2008)

Para dejarlo en palabras simples..... a menos que tengas varios millones de dolares no lo hagas....

Desafortunadamente las frecuencias de transmision estan mucho muy controladas y las normas son mucho muy estrictas, ademas de que politicamente hablando un canal de TV es un medio masivo y muy facil de influenciar a la gente por lo que necesitas permisos especiales de cada gobierno para poder hacer una transmision

Y si pones transmisores para baja potencia en bandas de TV sin los permisos adecuados y te localizan. Te van a poner multas del tamaño del mundo... ademas de la posible confiscacion de equipos


----------



## JackSparrow (Sep 22, 2008)

Pero digamos que la zona es algo... liberada en cuanto a eso. Tengo un canal que pasa películas estreno desde hace 1 año y medio, y sigue como si nada.

Mi intención no es hacer algo muy potente. No quiero transmitir a la provincia entera, con unas cuadras a la redonda estaría bien.

Aún así, tan difícil es? Lo digo porque vi un par de circuitos bastante simples, que tenía un alcance de 100mts.

Más que nada me gustaba la idea de ponerme con algo así porque al ser entretenido, se puede aprender mucho y "divertirse" al mismo tiempo.

Pero si aún así sigue saliendo fortunas, no voy a poder seguir xP

Para los que no viven acá (no se cómo es en otros países), hay solo 5 canales oficiales de aire: 2,7,9,11 y 13. Después, según las zonas, hay como mini-canales de aire, que algunas personas hacen para "acercarse" más a la gente de su propio barrio.

Creo que no me olvidé de nada...


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 22, 2008)

Este tema depende mucho de las ideas politicas en tu region, si se dan cuenta (y quieren hacerlo) es muy simple rastrearte y acusarte de cargos inventados pero que rayan en la legalidad

Ahora .... hacer un transmisor de TV se podria considerar como algo intermedio en la electronica, no es ni muy dificil ni muy facil y el rango de precio tambien seria algo intermedio, pero para abaratar costos algunos componentes los podrias sacar de TVs viejas


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 23, 2008)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Chico3001..! Para armar un Tx de Tv se requiere cierta experiencia..! Con un poco de suerte solo podrias gastar tiempo, ya que, si no vas a usar grandes potencias, cualquier TRT de uso comun tomado reciclando placas te servirá!


----------



## JackSparrow (Sep 23, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Este tema depende mucho de las ideas politicas en tu region, si se dan cuenta (y quieren hacerlo) es muy simple rastrearte y acusarte de cargos inventados pero que rayan en la legalidad


En cuanto a esto tengo que investigar un poco, no sea cosa que me meta en algún quilombo xP
Pero hasta ahora tengo entendido que o a nadie le importa que se transmita de esta manera, o es legal si se transmite en zonas chicas, o preguntan por el señor billetin al encontrarte xP



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora .... hacer un transmisor de TV se podria considerar como algo intermedio en la electronica, no es ni muy dificil ni muy facil


Eso me deja tranquilo ^^



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> y el rango de precio tambien seria algo intermedio, pero para abaratar costos algunos componentes los podrias sacar de TVs viejas


Estuve viendo de transmisores ya hechos, y tambien lo calculaba como algo intermedio. Por eso tenía pensado empezar con algo chico y despues ir "mejorándolo", o sino dar un servicio de publicidades para aquellos comerciantes locales que quieran ganar un poco más de clientes.

Me gustó lo de las teles viejas =3



> Totalmente de acuerdo con Chico3001..! Para armar un Tx de Tv se requiere cierta experiencia..! Con un poco de suerte solo podrias gastar tiempo, ya que, si no vas a usar grandes potencias, cualquier TRT de uso comun tomado reciclando placas te servirá!


Bien! entonces me voy a poner a ver dónde buscar televisores usados/rotos.

Gracias ^^


Igual queda en pie lo de las palabras clave. No se si se había entendido, pero la idea era "guiarme" para ir estudiando del tema.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 23, 2008)

JackSparrow dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola esto es lo que te recomiendo para empezar al aire y luego amplificar http://www.inner.com.ar/productos/cabecera/drakevmf300.htm  pero primero asegurate con algun político o juez "que te salven cuando las papas quemen" que seguro que tarde o temprano quemaran solo es cuestion de tiempo de cuanto y a quien jodas con lo tuyo.
Saludo.

Ric.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 23, 2008)

intenta con este diagrama que me encontre googleando:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm


----------



## santiago (Sep 23, 2008)

plaquetodo ofrece placas armadas, o para armar de tv alcance 150, 200mts  en ninguna parte de sus 10 cds dice algo sobre normas de transmision a baja potencia, eso si cudado con los armonicos y las tvs, radios de tus vecinos

saludos


----------



## JackSparrow (Sep 24, 2008)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> Hola esto es lo que te recomiendo para empezar al aire y luego amplificar http://www.inner.com.ar/productos/cabecera/drakevmf300.htm  pero primero asegurate con algun político o juez "que te salven cuando las papas quemen" que seguro que tarde o temprano quemaran solo es cuestion de tiempo de cuanto y a quien jodas con lo tuyo.


La idea es armarlo yo, no comprarlo hecho, aunque me sirve como referencia en algunas cosas.

Y con lo de buscarme aliados estoy en eso. Gracias por el consejo ^^



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> intenta con este diagrama que me encontre googleando:
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm


Lo había visto, pero como dice que es doméstico, supongo que el alcance no es mucho. Y solo anda con los canales 2 a 6, cosa que no puedo hacer porque ya hay canales en esa banda.
Tenía pensado transmitir al canal 30, o por ahí cerca, bien alto para no molestar a nadie.



			
				santixman dijo:
			
		

> plaquetodo ofrece placas armadas, o para armar de tv alcance 150, 200mts en ninguna parte de sus 10 cds dice algo sobre normas de transmision a baja potencia, eso si cudado con los armonicos y las tvs, radios de tus vecinos


Gracias por la data, ahí me fijo.
Sobre tener cuidado con no entorpecer la recepcion de otros canales/radios lo tengo siempre en cuenta, ya que en mi casa tengo tv por antena, así que no quiero joderme a mí mismo 



Igual vuelvo a decir, la idea de este topic no era pedir diseños de transmisores de tv, sino palabras clave que pueda buscar para entender mejor el funcionamiento de estos dispositivos.

De todas maneras agradezco a todos los que postearon, lo voy a tener en cuenta.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 26, 2008)

JackSparrow dijo:
			
		

> ricbevi dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si te fijas en el enlace que te pase aparece la palabra mágica que tu buscas"MODULADOR DE TV" y si preguntas para poder realizar algo que solamente se acerque a lo que te estoy mostrando necesitaras mucho mas que la voluntad de hacerlo y dinero.
Generalmente los repuestos de esos tipos de circuitos no se consiguen en Argentina al menos en los comercios comunes de repuestos de electrónica y se trabaja mucho con proveedores extranjeros directamente con los fabricantes de las partes(filtros, mezcladores de banda ancha, amplificador, etc) .
Para ponerlo en contexto es como armar un teléfono celular en el taller de casa...no es imposible pero si poco probable que alguien encare tamaña tarea(para cuando termine sale una nueva tecnología y te deja afuera).
Si lo que quieres es jugar.....con cualquier modulador de Vídeo cassetera vieja o computadora vieja te serviría para comenzar pero como dices tu que no quieres banda baja estas frito(aparte que interferiras cualquier cosa por que no estan echo para irradiar al aire con ellos y carecen de todos los filtros que son esenciales para la emisión al aire).

Yo debo tener el circuito de algún modulador de ese tipo pero necesito tiempo para buscarlo por que hace mas de 10 años que no hago nada con ese tipo de aparatos.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 26, 2008)

El canal 30 debe ya estar por UHF o SHF..! Esos circuitos son muy mañosos y debes tener buena maña para pornelo a esas frecuencias..! No qiero ser portador de malas noticias, pero debes rejirte por las reglas e irte por un canal mas bajo..! Ademas, tu mismo dijiste que es para tu propia casa..! La transmision debe ser de unos 100 mW para cumplir con tu acometido..!

Cualquier NPN de uso comun (2n3904) o de RF (BF494, 2n2222) te servira para hacer la transmision de TV..! Ademas asi te evitas potencias que puedan irradiar fuera de tu casa!


----------



## JackSparrow (Sep 26, 2008)

ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> Si te fijas en el enlace que te pase aparece la palabra mágica que tu buscas"MODULADOR DE TV"


No la había visto! Gracias ;D


			
				ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> y si preguntas para poder realizar algo que solamente se acerque a lo que te estoy mostrando necesitaras mucho mas que la voluntad de hacerlo y dinero.
> Generalmente los repuestos de esos tipos de circuitos no se consiguen en Argentina al menos en los comercios comunes de repuestos de electrónica y se trabaja mucho con proveedores extranjeros directamente con los fabricantes de las partes(filtros, mezcladores de banda ancha, amplificador, etc) .
> Para ponerlo en contexto es como armar un teléfono celular en el taller de casa...no es imposible pero si poco probable que alguien encare tamaña tarea(para cuando termine sale una nueva tecnología y te deja afuera).
> Si lo que quieres es jugar.....con cualquier modulador de Vídeo cassetera vieja o computadora vieja te serviría para comenzar pero como dices tu que no quieres banda baja estas frito(aparte que interferiras cualquier cosa por que no estan echo para irradiar al aire con ellos y carecen de todos los filtros que son esenciales para la emisión al aire).


D:!!!


			
				ricbevi dijo:
			
		

> Yo debo tener el circuito de algún modulador de ese tipo pero necesito tiempo para buscarlo por que hace mas de 10 años que no hago nada con ese tipo de aparatos.


Oks.

Me voy a poner a investigar sobre el tema, en paginas de electrónica en inglés, que debe haber más variedad. Si veo que es tan difícil como decís, tendré que desistir =/


*Edit:*


			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> El canal 30 debe ya estar por UHF o SHF..! Esos circuitos son muy mañosos y debes tener buena maña para pornelo a esas frecuencias..! No qiero ser portador de malas noticias, pero debes rejirte por las reglas e irte por un canal mas bajo..! Ademas, tu mismo dijiste que es para tu propia casa..! La transmision debe ser de unos 100 mW para cumplir con tu acometido..!
> 
> Cualquier NPN de uso comun (2n3904) o de RF (BF494, 2n2222) te servira para hacer la transmision de TV..! Ademas asi te evitas potencias que puedan irradiar fuera de tu casa!


No es para mi casa, es para transmitir desde mi casa a otras casas, pero no mucho.
Aunque parece que es complicado.

Toda la decepción T__T!

*EditII:* Me quedé con una duda. Una vez que tengo una salida de video de algo, por ejemplo, un dvd, o una placa de video de una pc, de ahí iría al modulador de video, y este se encarga de transmitirlo ya? o después hay que amplificarlo y mandarlo a la antena por otro aparato?


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 27, 2008)

Asi es la cosa....Generador de vídeo/Audio(DVD, VHS, Camara, etc).....Modulador de Video....Amplificador Lineal de Banda Ancha....Antena Irradiante.
El "Modulador de Video" es el encargado de generar la frecuencia de portadora de video  del Canal a emitir y modular en Amplitud( AM ) con dicha señal de video compuesto y al mismo tiempo generar la sub-portadora de sonido del canal a emitir y modularla en frecuencia ( FM ) que para la norma argentina se encuntra a 4,5Mhz por encima de la frecuencia de la portadora de video Ej: Canal 3 Fcia. portadora de video 61.250Khz, sub-portadora de sonido 65.750Khz mezclarlo y amplificar lo mas parejo posible todas las señales comprendidas en un ancho de banda de 5Mhz(si esto falla tendrías problema por ejemplo en el color de las imágenes o distorsiones) y muy importante filtrar las señales de la banda lateral inferior producto de la modulación de amplitud de la portadora de video con el fin de no interferir en el canal próximo inferior(Filtro de bandas vestigiales) y filtrar las armónicos superiores del canal de RF para no interferir en los canales superiores.

Como veras es una TAREA para alguien que comienza por preguntar como investigar la cosa.
Te recomiendo que empieces con algún libro sobre TV básico para así saber como funciona al menos la TV analógica(próximamente para los canales de aire digital! exclusivamente).

Saludos y suerte.

Ric.  

PD: Canal 30 de aire Fcia portadora video 567.250Khz...sonido 571.750Khz.


----------



## JackSparrow (Sep 27, 2008)

Gracias por la data ricbevi!

Había pensado en comprarme un libro del tema, pero primero quería conocer un poco para analizar las posibilidades que tengo de terminar el proyecto xP


----------



## electrodan (Sep 27, 2008)

JackSparrow dijo:
			
		

> ...o sino dar un servicio de publicidades para aquellos comerciantes locales que quieran ganar un poco más de clientes...


No se como sera en tu país, pero creo que en el mio se podía (creo que ahora hay que pedir un permiso) emitir libremente con baja potencia; eso si, tenia que ser "sin fines de lucro".


----------



## JackSparrow (Sep 27, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> JackSparrow dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O!
Pero el publicitar cosas para ganar lo suficiente para mantener el equipo, se cuenta como un fin de lucro?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Si por que asi tu emisora tendria FINES para el LUCRO propio..! Ese tipo de emisoras que obtienen las conseciones de manera gratuita o muyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy barata es por que se dedican a informaciónrmar o a trabajar en pro de la comunidad a la cual sirve y/o transmiten..!


----------



## Guest (Dic 1, 2008)

estoy utilizando una video vhs como modulador (la salida por canal 4) al que le conecte un booster y del booster construi un lineal clase c muy simple parecido para fm, pero no le puedo sacar mas de 120 mw


----------

